

How Ilya Semin, CEO of Datanyze, Cold Emailed His Way To Startup Success - jonhearty
https://zenpayroll.com/blog/how-ilya-semin-ceo-of-datanyze-cold-emailed-his-way-to-startup-success/

======
balor123
Looks pretty pricey w/no trial option. Anyone use this software? How does it
compare to websites like builtwith.com? Article doesn't mention competing
products.

~~~
prakster
4 players, afaik: Builtwith, Meanpath, Nerdydata, Datanyze

